# ipad sans mac



## stefan531 (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
D'après les utilisateurs chevronnés d'Ipad qui ne manqueront pas de trainer par ici, est-il envisageable d'utiliser un Ipad sans posséder d'ordi?


----------



## mashgau (25 Juin 2010)

Tout dépend de ton utilisation.

La première activation se fait obligatoirement via Itunes => ordi obligatoire (mais n'importe lequel)
Si tu ajoute une SIM => ordi obligatoire (n'importe lequel aussi)

Ensuite, si tu passe par le wifi ou la 3G, toutes les applications sont trouvables via l'apple store sans passer par un ordinateur.

Si tu télécharge via itunes sur l'ipad de la musique, des vidéos, des livres etc. (ou via des applis dédiées) => pas besoin d'ordinateur.

Pareil pour les fichiers type word ou autre, si tu les créé directement sur l'ipad, pas besoin d'ordinateur (tu peux aussi utiliser une app comme dropbox qui te permet de récupérer des fichiers en lignes, mais tu ne peux pas -encore- les uploader à partir de l'ipad).

Par contre, ça limite forcément pour mettre TA musique (CD, mp3) ou TES vidéos personnelles. En effet, sauf à jailbreaker l'ipad, il ne sera pas possible d'accéder à un disque dur externe pour récupérer autre chose que des photos ou des vidéos au bon format.

Si je dis des bêtises, que les utilisateurs plus chevronnés me corrigent


----------



## stefan531 (25 Juin 2010)

et imprimer?


----------



## mashgau (25 Juin 2010)

Il y a des moyens pour contourner je crois, et qui plus est, c'est prévu en "natif" dans le futur par Steve himself il me semble


----------

